# Where do you buy large quantities of lye



## petey (May 1, 2010)

How much do you buy, how do you store it and is it delivered? I have been getting the bottles from Essential Depot but I am going through it so fast I was wondering if there isn't a better and more economical way to purchase this, or do I just keep buying 20 or so bottles every couple months?
TIA
petey/Kim


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

See if you have a local chemical company that would sell to you. I pick mine up locally. It comes in 50 lb bags. I buy enough to last me the year and I keep it stacked on a pallet in my garage.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Same as heather.....we buy it in 50 lb bags and try to get at least a 6 months supply at one time (we're still small enough to do that). We make a 6 hour round trip to get it. We can get it closer but the cost is almost double so the difference more than pays for the gas and we pick up other supplies while we are out as well and it's a nice day trip for dh and I to discuss business. Sometimes we'll even get a hotel and spend the night. We store it on pallets in a corner of our soaping area.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I get mine from Essential Depot (essentialdepot.com). It's cheapest I can find it for the quantities I need. I can't get any locally any cheaper than $5.00 a pound. My last order was for 32lbs, and it comes in nice 2lb bottles so it's easy to store. 32lbs will last me about 6 months.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I love the Essential Depot lye- the bottles make it so easy to use and store. I think they are having a sale right now? maybe?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I buy locally from a chemical supply place, 50# at a time. It's about an hour's drive from my home, and not far from the restaurant supply place where I buy my coconut and olive oils.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Jennier AAA chemicals is so much cheaper, if you like the 2 pound containers, save them and fill them from a 50 pound bag/bucket. I pay way less than $1 a pound for my lye, can you imgaine your costs at $5 a pound?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

$5 per lb? That is crazy. I buy from Boyer Corporation out of Chicago. I send my husband to pick it up when he's in there on business. Shipping, I'm sure, would be hefty as it's a hazmat item. I pay about $1/lb.

Everyone should check wholesale plumbing supply shops or check the yellow pages for chemical suppliers. Also check wine making supply shops. I forget what it's used for, but they may have it if there is one local to you.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Actually, it's $11.xx for a 2pound bottle at my feed store. That's why I love Essential Depot!


----------

